# Update Pics Of Nelson



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I love his blaze its really unusual


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It is very unique isn't it  Everyone who's met him in the past, recognizes him years later due to it. 

Makes him one of a kind


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW! He is looking great after a serious leg injury and a severe colic episode. I'm so happy he's doing better!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aw he looks so much better go Nelson


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Drew! His leg looks fabulous doesn't it, compared to what it was?! There is a smidge bit of heat in his hock still, on the inside, but other than that, nothing. 

Still a bit of swelling as well, my vet said to sweat it and see what that does, and he's starting his Adequan tomorrow and I put him on an oral suppliment as well that has Yucca and MSN and HA in it. I hope that'll help with the swelling.

At the walk, he moves very nicely. The indoor was packed today because Jump Teams started and Nelson got alot of compliments today, and how amazed everyone is at where he is now *the barn of 40 people have been involved since day one*. He is moving smoothly, tracking up - I'm very happy.

I know he's still ribby, but he has his face stuffed in a round bale all day during his daytime turn out, and then in his stall he has hay being thrown to him throughout the night.

~~~

Thanks Savvy!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Your welcome MIE I have been following all of your threads on Nelson I think he is a lovely horse and I was so happy when you said he was getting better you had really bad luck all at once but things can only get better now


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Adequan worked MIRACLES with Ginisee. Hopefully it will do the same for your ol' guy


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*HUGS* Savvy! Thank you  Your kindness and friendship means alot to both Nelson and I.

Drew - I am excited about getting him started - but my pocket book is not. lol. I was going to get a full box for $200 something..but my Vet said it isn't a good idea, because Adequan is not meant to be a long term, permenant thing.

I was told that Adequan is supposed to be a "repair" IM, for only a few months *like 4 - 5* then when significant signs of improvement show, you move your horse off of Adequan and then onto a maintenance IM or suppliment.

Have you heard that before? I asked a few people at the barn and they said "yes, that is true" but I've never heard it before.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh your welcome  I'm subscribing to this too see how Nelson is from now on he is such a cute boy


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, I never had Ginisee on an IV treatment or hock injections. I always had her on the IM injections. But I have heard that many vets want to gradually wean a horse off of the expensive stuff and onto maintenance supplements. I also had Ginisee on Corta-Flx after Adequan and she did great on that, too.

Though I haven't had Gin on Adequan for quite a few years now (no need, she's retired!), my vet has a generic that is much more affordable that he claims works just the same. Might want to look into a generic if you are worried about the expense.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Been following his illness. What a miracle he has been. So nice to see him with tack on and moving along nicely again. I'll keep sending you both some happy vibes and prayers that he may continue to do well and recover


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Goodness his leg looks SO much better! Such a handsome guy!!! Give him some hugs from us!!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

So happy to hear he is doing better! He is such a handsome boy =]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Hubby and I talked about it with my Vet and she said start out with Glucosamine. There is no need to put him on something like Adequan right away unless we know for sure that he needs it. Start out with Glucosamine and then see how he does on that, and then move to something stronger if needed.

My Husband thinks I am putting more into Nelson than needed because I feel guilty about everything that has happened to him.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good way to go about it. Tell your husband... "until you have been an aging, off the track thoroughbred you can't actually tell what he needs"  Haha


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, it is so stressfull! 

But I see his and my Vets point. Too much of a good thing, especially if it is something that he doesn't need, is bad. I don't want to smother him with all this un-needed stuff, while I am thinking I am helping him, I could be hurting him.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I do agree with that. But something needs to be done right? I mean, Glucosamine at the very least. Just to start out with. If you don't see improvement then you can take him off of it. It should help him regain the full use of his hock.

My 14 yr old dog was so spoiled as a younger dog (by my great grandfather) with allergy shots, special diet food, etc. that now he actually needs it. He didn't before but now he is dependent on it. ugh.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Aww! I love seeing pictures of Nelson! He looks like such a sweetie. I'm REALLY glad he's doing better.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson definately does need to be on something. My vet said because he is 20 and has been used hard throughout his life, that absolutely yes he needs to be on something.

I started him on Corta-Flx pellets, and was going to do the Adequan, but instead we'll start with Glucosamine.

~~~

Thanks everyone!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he looks awsome! such a handsome boy.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww stunning boy, where are the riding pics!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

So happy Kim. Nelson has a fabulous mommy, and without you, the outcome could have been much different. He's such a handsome man, and please give him a big smooch from me


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm so glad he's doing so much better now. 
He's one of my fave HF horses!
I looove his cute face!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Ladies *HUGS*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I rode Nelson again tonight, and he is doing fabulous at the walk. I tried a little trot, I couldn't feel anything but I was told by eyes on the ground that he is sore.

Well, I guess that is expected?


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

I think it would be expected.

MIE I have been following your posts since all this happened. I posted a few times but I would just like you to know he was always in my thoughts. I have never met this guy but he seems like a very special boy to you and everyone else. He is very lucky to have such a caring person to love him. I admire you for being so strong in everything that has happened. He is very adorable by the way. I will continue to pray for him.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you horses4life - that is very kind of you to say. That means alot and I am blessed to have people like you, who care so much for Nelson.

He hears you  I know he does, and I think because of everyone here who has prayed for him and fought for him and reached out for him mentally, helped him through this.

I didn't do this alone


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

^ Hopefully he heard. I told my horses to keep him in their thoughts. They seem to understand. Call me crazy but I really think they did!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No, I believe it Drew  I do 

UPDATE:

Nelson is trotting now  YAY! *happy dance* The BO wanted to see Nelson at a trot last night, and I hesitated but my BO said he should be just fine.

So I took down the long side of the indoor and asked for a trot on a strait line. He did great! There was no feeling what-so-ever in his gait that he was off. The BO said he was reaching out and tracking up - YAY!!

*shakes booty*

I reversed and it the same going counter clock wise, and he was great as well!

*more booty shaking*

BUT - the bad news, I found out what caused his hock injury *I posted this under the other thread Retirement?*

HE KICKS HIS STALL! THE S.O.B!!! *shakes fist*

After our ride, I was bagging up his grain and putting his suppliments into each portioned ziplock bag. While I was doing that, I heard Squeeling and BANG BANG BANG. It didn't happen continuously, just periodically.

I assumed it was the mare beside him, because she's a beooottcch....so I didn't react. For some reason, I looked up from what I was doing and just as I was looking up towards Nelson's stall, I heard the squeeling again, and it was HIS *** going up and down and the wall of his stall was vibrating from the force hits...

My jaw dropped, I ran over to him and gave him a lecture..LOL...yeah, I seriously did.

But seriously - this isn't funny. He did this to himself!!! I cannot have him do it again!

I called the BO on my way home and told her what was going on, and she said that he could be over protective of his feed *Because I threw him more hay, while the horses beside him had none* or he might not like the horse beside him - so they are going to troubleshoot as to what to do.

He might have to just be turned back outside after he comes in for dinner. The BO didn't like that idea though because he'd be turned out by himself.

Oh my goodness gracious! My horse is a stall kicker!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

He is so cute! I was thinking that maybe when he is feeling better we could do some trail riding together? I heard Fort Custer is an easy one. (not sure how much you are into that anyway)


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> No, I believe it Drew  I do
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


The little stinker! Would padding the sides of the stall help at all?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

How would one pad up the sides of the stall?

And I am totally game for trail riding - afterall, hacking is the best way to condition your horse! Many Eventers of all stages, hack, because it is the sure way to condition.

I, unfortunately do not have my own Rig to haul around - so I have to rely on people around me, so I rarely get out to places like Fort Custer or Yankee Springs and etc, etc.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just thinking like how they have those pads bolted to the insides of some trailers? Something like that. I know they do that in like vet hospitals sometimes too. It may be totally cost prohibitive but it was an idea. 

And yes no trailer would put a damper on things. I don't have one either and rely on the barn owner to take my horse places.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey MIE!
I am soo glad to hear that Nelson is doing better! 
We have an older horse that is a kicker at our barn as well. His owner ALWAYS pads his stalls. I think she uses floor mats and nails/staples them into the wall. I think that it softens the kick and eventually there is no "satisfaction" in kicking because it doesn't make as much noise and therefore he doesn't get attention.
You could also try moving him away from mares - I know that our older horse was possibly kicking because he was next to several mares - when he was moved, with the help of stall pads he kicked A LOT less! 
Tell Nelson to keep eating and feel better!


----------

